# Fake Taylormade r7 Superquad from American Golf!



## Olivavu

Hi all. I got a Taylormade r7 Superquad driver from the used section in American Golf in Maidstone - and it turned out to be a fake!

I noticed when I saw this when comparing it to another:



> Where the crooks have really let themselves down is with the shafts. On this close-up you can see the graphite weave of the stock TaylorMade RE-AX shaft on the counterfeit (below) is not actually graphite weave but has been painted on and looks less pronounced.


American Golf were really good about it and took back the club to send back to Taylormade.

They wrote on the dispatch note "Please see suspected fake. Please replace and return."

What exactly does that mean? Because Taylormade don't make r7 anymore. So what will happen?

I thought TM didn't replace any counterfeits???


----------



## 373

American Golf should either replace your club with one that is genuine or refund your money including any shipping you were charged on the counterfeit club.

Taylormade is not obligated to pay American Golf anything because they didn't make the club.


----------

